# IBS IN PREGNANCY



## BECKA456 (Sep 26, 2007)

Hi, i have suffered for ibs both d and c for nearly 3 yrs now, which started of when i was pregnant with my daughter, i suffer really bad spasms and have to empty my bowles every time i eat even if its just a snack, sometimes i get bad spasms if i sip on juice! since last yr i have been on amitriptyline started of at 10mg just one a day which didnt help so i went up to 2 a day which was a slight improvement, now i am on 3 a day which in the last yr has really helped with the spasm, i used to get them all day long, i could never go out for the day, or for meals etc as it was to uncomftable and i needed to go to the toilet straight away and never knew how long i was gonna be in there for! now it has taken the spasms away enough for me to get on with my life although they do come back if ive eaten something that doesnt agree with me or stressed or nervous, i still suffer form d and c though on aregular basis and still need to go to the toilet everytime i eat. i have had some side effects from the tablets like puting on 2 stone and constant tiredness but to b honest i would rather that than the spasm. i recentley decided to try come off them as i am planning on having another child i went back down to one a day and the spasm came back as bad as i remeber i lasted a few days and couldnt cpe so now im back on 3 a day and feel like i never want to come of the again! does anyone know if its safe to take amitriptyline in pregnancy and is it really hard to cope with ibs with pregnancy? im so worried about the ibs geting really bad when i get pregnant as the first time round was bad enough be grateful for any info, thanks becka xxxxx


----------



## 22896 (Aug 19, 2006)

Best to check with your doctor. A website I looked it up on said "Safety with pregnancy not established"Mindy


----------



## 15976 (Nov 22, 2006)

I also have heard the tricyclics cause birth defects. Talk to your doctor. There are other things you can do like iron and calcium or medicines that may be safer like Wellbutrin, Buspar, or Imodium.Also, you might have a different experience this time. Last time I was pregnant, my IBS virtually went away. This time it is still here so far but I'm praying it goes soon.


----------

